# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Breaking Bad

## Perianne

Since the return of _Breaking Bad_ is tonight, we are gonna go all out and get some Kentucky Fried Chicken.  Yumm!

----------


## garyo

> Since the return of _Breaking Bad_ is tonight, we are gonna go all out and get some Kentucky Fried Chicken.  Yumm!


Ugh, can't eat that stuff.

----------


## Trinnity

Breaking bad yes. KFC no.

----------


## Perianne

> Ugh, can't eat that stuff.





> Breaking bad yes. KFC no.


Okay.  I have to break up with you two now.

----------


## garyo

> Okay.  I have to break up with you two now.


Well Hell, I didn't even get to first base let alone a little peek.

----------


## Perianne

> Well Hell, I didn't even get to first base let alone a little peek.


You hafta eat what I eat.  After all, WHTB?

----------


## garyo

Oh come on, just a little peek.

----------


## Perianne

Maybe later.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Breaking Bad is excellent but Popeye's is better than KFC.

----------

garyo (08-12-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-12-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I have to watch all of season 5 before I can watch tonight's season premiere. 

I'm terribly late to this party.

----------


## Perianne

_"If you don't know who I am, then maybe your best course is to tread lightly."_

Awesome TV!!!!!!!

----------


## Perianne

> Breaking Bad is excellent but Popeye's is better than KFC.


To each his own.

----------


## garyo



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> To each his own.


Which is part of what makes America great!

Most of the time I just buy a rotisserie chicken at the grocery store.  A bit cheaper and a heckuvva lot healthier than fried chicken.  Then I get to go home to eat while watching Netflix movies and television series.   Currently helping the GF catch up on Season two of Hell on Wheels before watching the third season now playing on AMC.

----------


## Trinnity

> Currently helping the GF catch up on Season two of Hell on Wheels before watching the third season now playing on AMC.


I love Hell on Wheels. Is she enjoying it?
 @Max Rockatansky

----------


## Archer

Can't leave out the walking dead! And I had a guy tell me I reminded him of WW? Don't know why?

Must be the hat :Smile:

----------

Perianne (08-12-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

WW?

----------


## Perianne

> WW?


Walter White, the star of Breaking Bad.

----------


## Archer

> WW?


Walter my dear... Walter.




I do not see the resemblance.

----------


## Perianne

> Walter my dear... Walter.
> 
> I do not see the resemblance.


Walt can be intimidating, just as I suspect you are.  In reality, I'll bet you are just a sweet guy, especially with a woman.

----------


## Archer

> Walt can be intimidating, just as I suspect you are.  In reality, I'll bet you are just a sweet guy, especially with a woman.


No comment on the intimidating part. The sweet guy part is really dependent on the people I am socializing with. The woman part... No comment; not bad just no comment.

----------


## Perianne

> No comment on the intimidating part. The sweet guy part is really dependent on the people I am socializing with. The woman part... No comment; not bad just no comment.


I think I have you figured out, sweetie.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I love Hell on Wheels. Is she enjoying it?
>  @Max Rockatansky


Absolutely!  We have similar tastes in both viewing tastes and habits.  One of the pleasures in being over 55 is just enjoying staying at home and watching good television after a good dinner.  My Christmas present from her every year is a Netflix streaming and DVD subscription.  With the current tech with streaming television, mail order DVDs and DirectTV's Genie, there's not only no need to sit through mediocre television, but no commercials either. 

Have you seen Netflix's "House of Cards" or "Orange is the new Black"?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Can't leave out the walking dead! And I had a guy tell me I reminded him of WW? Don't know why?
> 
> Must be the hat


Walking Dead is another great one!   Mad Men is is fading badly.  AMC has really reinvented itself as are other channels.   "Hatfields and McCoys" mini-series on the History channel?   It's a great time to own a recliner and a remote!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perianne

> Walking Dead is another great one!   Mad Men is is fading badly.  AMC has really reinvented itself as are other channels.   "Hatfields and McCoys" mini-series on the History channel?   It's a great time to own a recliner and a remote!


_Mad Men_ really sucked this past season.  It was almost unwatchable.  I really enjoyed _Hatfields and McCoys_.  I'm like you.  I find myself enjoying TV more as I get older.  Have you watched _Breaking Bad_ from the beginning? @Max Rockatansky

----------

Max Rockatansky (08-12-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> _Mad Men_ really sucked this past season.  It was almost unwatchable.  I really enjoyed _Hatfields and McCoys_.  I'm like you.  I find myself enjoying TV more as I get older.  Have you watched _Breaking Bad_ from the beginning? @Max Rockatansky


Yes.  I saw it when it first came out and have recommended it to all of my friends.  The first few seasons are on Netflix.   You are correct about Mad Men.  I was just trying to be nice.  It sucked.  Almost unwatchable.  Given the amount of good, quality options on television, the only reason I watched it was out of habit, hoping it would get better.

Did you watch "The Vikings"?  I'm halfway through "The Bible" at the moment.

----------


## Perianne

> Did you watch "The Vikings"?  I'm halfway through "The Bible" at the moment.


I watched _The Bible_.  I have never heard of _The Vikings_.  But I will check it out, right after _The Shield_.

----------


## Trinnity

> Have you seen Netflix's "House of Cards" or "Orange is the new Black"?


I don't have netflix. I have direcTV.

----------


## Trinnity

> I watched _The Bible_.  I have never heard of _The Vikings_.  But I will check it out, right after _The Shield_.


Oh, *Vikings* is gooooooooood.





Aussie, Travis Fimmel, star

Got his start modeling for Calvin Klein


As Ragnar Lothbrok, viking

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't have netflix. I have direcTV.


 $8 a month and the first month is free.  If you have an internet capable TV or a box like Roku, Wii or anything else which can feed Netflix (a lot do) it's well worth a look.  

Streaming television is taking a lot of business away from cable.  Many people are going completely cableless since they don't like paying $50 for 150 channels of which they only watch a dozen or less.  I'm on the verge of that too.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I watched _The Bible_.  I have never heard of _The Vikings_.  But I will check it out, right after _The Shield_.


It was on after "The Bible".  Great show.  I haven't seen "The Shield" or "The Wire" but both are on my list.

----------


## Perianne

The final episode of _Breaking Bad_ on Sunday.   I wish it was not ending.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

They've done a great job, but all good things must come to an end.

I'm glad they won an Emmy.

----------


## Archer

Waiting for it to hit netflix!

Gonna miss Walter the reluctant gangsta.

----------


## Perianne

> Waiting for it to hit netflix!
> 
> Gonna miss Walter the reluctant gangsta.



Have you not watched any of it?  This last season is the best IMO.

----------


## Archer

> Have you not watched any of it?  This last season is the best IMO.


All but this season. I do not have sat and cable will seemingly never come my way. I am cheap! I use HULU Plus and Netflix along with other sources if necessary.

----------


## Perianne

Cheap is good!

----------


## Archer

> Cheap is good!


Cheap is good! But cheap is relative. I have to be cheap because I have expensive tastes. Gotta put the money where I want it, at least until the next cook is done :Smile:

----------


## Perianne

I want a porkpie hat like Walter wears.  I have been looking online for it.

----------


## Archer

> I want a porkpie hat like Walter wears.  I have been looking online for it.


Saw one the other week at Kohl's. I do not like that style of fedorah though.

Try this:

http://www.fedoras.com/fedoras/?gcli...m%2Ffedoras%2F

Great stetson collection.
 @Perianne Remove feather: http://www.fedoras.com/bailey-hats/j...k#.UkMsroafhZA

I think I will get this one: http://www.fedoras.com/stetson-hats/...k#.UkMtBIafhZA

----------

Perianne (09-25-2013)

----------


## Canadianeye

I watched a few episodes, but just can never get past the whole school teacher and family man....peddling meth, with the ever present scent of it being legitimate/acceptable.

The acting seemed good though.

----------


## Trinnity

*Marathon starts tonight on AMC. All 61 episodes starting from episode 1....ending with the 2 hour finally. I'm gonna DVR the whole thing. I didn't find this jewel til last year.*

----------


## Roadmaster

> Waiting for it to hit netflix!
> 
> Gonna miss Walter the reluctant gangsta.


 It's already on Netflix isn't it? I don't watch it but my husband did.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I watched a few episodes, but just can never get past the whole school teacher and family man....peddling meth, with the ever present scent of it being legitimate/acceptable.
> 
> The acting seemed good though.


I sympathized a great deal with Walt. There's nothing inherently immoral in breaking the law or of taking advantage of a black market to earn money though the consequences can be devastating if caught. Unfortunately, the people he deals with changes him; the things that have happened in the last couple of seasons, and especially with the murder of a child and his continued association with the child murderer, makes him far less sympathetic to me. Nevertheless, I am glad that the DEA isn't the winner here.

----------


## Trinnity

I'm 5 episodes into the marathon. Nice, since I never saw them.

----------


## Perianne

> I'm 5 episodes into the marathon. Nice, since I never saw them.


Some of the early ones were not as good.  Character building, I guess.

----------


## Trinnity

> Some of the early ones were not as good.  Character building, I guess.


Pinkman is funny. His sarcasm is gut-busting.

----------


## Archer

> It's already on Netflix isn't it? I don't watch it but my husband did.


The current and final season is not on there yet.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I sympathized a great deal with Walt. There's nothing inherently immoral in breaking the law or of taking advantage of a black market to earn money though the consequences can be devastating if caught. Unfortunately, the people he deals with changes him; the things that have happened in the last couple of seasons, and especially with the murder of a child and his continued association with the child murderer, makes him far less sympathetic to me. Nevertheless, I am glad that the DEA isn't the winner here.


I saw part of an episode, where it started off with a tortoise carrying a mans head going across the desert. That was original. Meh.

----------


## Trinnity

> I saw part of an episode, where it started off with a tortoise carrying a mans head going across the desert. That was original. Meh.


!!!

Oh boy, can't wait to see_ that_~

----------


## Trinnity

*Breaking Bad Homeowner vows to never sell*


http://www.tmz.com/

They've lived there since 1973~

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Which means they'll sell if the price is right; say a $11,000,000 cash in a 50 gallon plastic drum.  :Big Grin: 

Nice writeup in USA Today about the show:  http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/t...ation/2878017/



> The scalding brilliance at the heart of _Breaking Bad,of course, is that Walt has not just created the crisis that now threatens to engulf him, he deserves it. For the past six years, we've watched this once-mild-mannered chemistry teacher transform himself into a murdering, often merciless drug lord — Mr. Wizard turned Scarface — a man who continually overestimated his own abilities while benefiting from the ineptness of most of his enemies._

----------

Perianne (09-29-2013),Trinnity (09-29-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Great show.  The fan show, "Talking Bad" is good too.  I'm watching the last one now.

----------


## Trinnity

Good wrap up. No Sopranos pissy ending....

heh heh

----------

